# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  XAML / Persisting property value set by Event.Trigger

## handle

Hello,

As soon as the mouse moves off of the label, subsequent to the Event.Trigger having changed it to Red, (See pasted markup, below.) the foreground returns to PowderBlue.

How would I get the default of PowderBlue, but also get the Red to persist, subsequent to MouseUp, and the cursor moving off the label?

Thank you in advance, for your assistance.

   <Style x:Key="Style" TargetType="{x:Type Label}">
    <Setter Property="Foreground" Value="PowderBlue"/>

    ...

    <Style.Triggers>
        <EventTrigger RoutedEvent="MouseUp" >
            <EventTrigger.Actions>
                <BeginStoryboard >
                    <Storyboard >
                        <ColorAnimation Storyboard.TargetProperty="(Foreground).Color" To="Red"  Duration="0:0:1" AutoReverse="False" FillBehavior="HoldEnd" />
                    </Storyboard>
                </BeginStoryboard>
            </EventTrigger.Actions>
        </EventTrigger>
    </Style.Triggers>

    ...

----------

